# Wobber vs. Bob-a-lot vs. Pyramid vs. Kibble Nibble



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

In an effort to slow down Jasper's eating as well as just keep him entertained for a few minutes, I was thinking about buying one of those kibble-dispensing toys. The roommate has a ball that has to be rolled around to have food dispensed out of it, so I have experience with that. I was also looking at products like the Wobbler (Kong), the Bob-a-lot (Starmark), the Clix Pyramid (Company of Animals) or the Kibble Nibble (Premier).

Just wondering if anyone has any firsthand experience with any of these toys. Are they loud? We live on the second floor and have hardwood floors. Don't think the downstairs neighbors want to hear a food toy banging against the wall at 5am. Are they easy to fill/clean? Has your dog grown bored of them? If you've used more than one, do you have a preference?

Thanks for the insight, and if I end up getting one, I'll let you know how it works!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I have the contempo bravo one. It is plastic so yes it can be loud on hardwood. But it works well, is def easy to fill and use and when were using it, no, Dozer did not get bored with it. But we've stopped for now bec we have a second and not sure how to use them with two. I'm afraid they'll just battle over it/the food. But this one does need to be removed after use as its jot meant to put up with chewing on it. Here's a link to the one we have but I did not get it here. 

http://www.dog.com/item/contempo-bravo-dog-food-and-treat-dispenser/496893/?srccode=MRDGGPLA&mr:trackingCode=AF0111B5-D55C-E111-BC1B-001B21631C34&mr:referralID=NA&mr:adType=pla&mr:ad=14799023549&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=32421717989


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh and cautionary word about using any of them. You will get kibble knocked under your couch, under tables, in vents if on the floor, etc. so be prepared to retrieve these as your dog will want it back! 😋


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Wobbler vs. Bob-a-lot vs. Pyramid vs. Kibble Nibble*

Willie has a Kong Wobbler that he really seems to enjoy. I don't use it every day... just for a change of pace. Sometimes he will go over and sit by it, staring at it, and then glance over his shoulder to look at me... as if to say, "Well, aren't you going to fill this thing up for me??" LOL!


----------

